# Goodbye, Holly....



## gore42 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello Lucy.

Holly was such a great dog, it was really hard to let her go. If we had been able to keep her for a few more days, I imagine she would have been with us forever. But, someone else adopted after only a week, and we dropped her off with her new family last Weekend.

Then on Monday, we picked up our new foster Dog, Lucy.

They are surprisingly similar... both are small Great Dane crosses. Small for Danes, that is. Lucy is a pretty hefty dog. She's really friendly and playful, though, and even though she's a little excitable, she's pretty well behaved. She's also 5 years old, which is past middle age for a Dane. 

Here's Lucy:







Again, the only sharp picture I could get of her was when she put her head down  She's a great dog, but I still miss Holly. Now I'm trying not to get as attached 

As Ever,
Matt Gore


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, good luck with that not getting attached business...oke: 

Cutie...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 20, 2007)

They do look alot alike & have that classic pose! Good down stay! How many times have you called Lucy, Holly?


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww, you did it again. Good for you, better for the dog. 

Lucy looks like a Great Dane with uncut ears.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 20, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> They do look alot alike & have that classic pose! Good down stay! How many times have you called Lucy, Holly?



Haha! Yeah, I still call her Holly about half of the time. It's only been a few days, though.... I'm getting better 

- Matt


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 20, 2007)

in Lucy's case, there's no one else around that you could possibly mean, they know & they'll forgive you, she KNOWS how fortunate she is & heck I'd answer to anything under those circumstances!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2007)

She looks sad. It will be interesting to see if her expression changes after a few days with you.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that she is so cute!!

Ramon


----------

